# The NEW Vaporesso Mini Full Kit & Express Kit



## Sir Vape (27/6/16)

Been looking forward to these The new Vaporesso Mini Kits and Mods are now in stock.





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (27/6/16)

And I just placed an order with the sirs today had I known......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/6/16)

Only came in this afternoon boet. Sorry about that


----------



## Jakey (27/6/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Only came in this afternoon boet. Sorry about that


It's all good. It couldn't have come in alone.... What other goodies you got hiding away for us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/6/16)

Ha ha mainly these little buggers  Just a re-stock of the Melo 3 Mini, new Vaporesso cCell 0.6 (the ones with bigger juice channels) and a nice big shipment of VGOD Tanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (27/6/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Ha ha mainly these little buggers  Just a re-stock of the Melo 3 Mini, new Vaporesso cCell 0.6 (the ones with bigger juice channels) and a nice big shipment of VGOD Tanks


Grrrrrrrrrrr I want the kit, the coils and the Melo 3!!!!!!! Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (27/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr I want the kit, the coils and the Melo 3!!!!!!! Hahaha


Not to take away from this thread, but whats the hype about the VGod trick tanks? Sell it to me quickly


----------



## Sir Vape (27/6/16)

Airflow and flav is off the hook. Looks good and compact. One of the best commercial coil tanks I have had to date. Chows juice though but then again what tank doesn't.

I still have not been able to blow O's though

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (28/6/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Ha ha mainly these little buggers  Just a re-stock of the Melo 3 Mini, *new Vaporesso cCell 0.6 (the ones with bigger juice channels)* and a nice big shipment of VGOD Tanks


@Smoky Jordan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (28/6/16)

where do i find the 0.6 coils on the site. want to place an order before 9:30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (28/6/16)

Jakey said:


> where do i find the 0.6 coils on the site. want to place an order before 9:30


You and I both!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (28/6/16)

skola said:


> You and I both!


Tick-tock!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (28/6/16)

Jakey said:


> Tick-tock!!!!


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Sir Vape (28/6/16)

Excuse the pic but had to use my super awesome photography skills. They so new the manufacturers don't even have marketing shots 

Here they are and so stoked they don't take a month to prime. So far so good. Really happy with them and flav is 100's:




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (28/6/16)

Do these fit in the Gemini cCell?


----------



## Sir Vape (28/6/16)

Yes they do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

